# Got a Rena XP2 a Few Days Ago and WOW is all I Can Say!



## jayiw (Jan 16, 2008)

Well I can actually say more then WOW and I will... this is not really a review though, I will do one of those once I have the unit for a longer period of time.

Many years ago, around 20 years ago I got my first canister filter. After the first time trying to clean it water got everywhere. I returned it and swore to never get a canister filter ever again. I stuck to that until I started reading about the Rena XPs, Marineland C series, and the new Ehiems. I was in need of a new filter because I had to set up a fry tank so I was thinking of either a Rena XP2 or a Marineland C220 as a second filter for my main tank (38gal) while moving my AC50 to the fry tank. Well the **** either came early or she swallowed the eggs so that never saw the light of day so I just kept what I have because of no immediate need UNTIL my other filter, the Marineland Millennium (which I really liked) started making a very loud buzzing noise. I took it apart and so on and it still kept buzzing. So here comes my need for a new filter again. I decided on the XP2 for a couple of reasons. 1) the spray bar is very important to me for water movement, 2) Price (thanks to members here I price-matched Kensfish.com to Petsmart) and 3) If I did not like the filter I can return to Petsmart for a refund. So I got home, hooked it up which was very easy and took only around 20 minutes. The only thing I did different is add some off brand ceramic rings for bio. The one problem I had which really is no big deal is that one of the clamps would not close. I jusat left one off of the output. Well I got nervous at first because there was a TON of micro bubbles but that settled down and completely went away in around 10 minutes. So I let the thing run and the next morning when I turned the tank light on I could not believe my eyes. My tank was perfectly clear. In the morning when I first turn the tank on it's usually a bit hazy which I attribute to the algae at night. I do have a UVS which did wonders for the floating greenish haze I had, but still got that initial morning white haze which would go away in a couple of hours. Also the tank was clearer then I ever seen any tank. I did not think it was possible to get clearer. I thought the UVS did wonders which it did, but I did not think it was possible to get clearer. I don't know if it's the Rena XP unit itself or if any other decent canister would do the same but if anyone is thinking of upgrading to a canister filter, DO IT! I just hope I have no problems with leaking water later on. Also the noise factor... the Rena XP2 does hum a little bit, nothing really loud or bad but it does seem to be amplified a little from being inside the cabinet.

Sorry for the novel. I just wanted to let people know how great this thing regarding how clear it makes the tank water.

Jay


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

try leveling it a little bit. When I close my cabinet door, I dont hear the filter at all. I only hear the hum when its open. It shouldnt be amplified by the cabinet unless its shaking. I had to put a piece of cardboard under mine to level it out.


----------



## jayiw (Jan 16, 2008)

naegling23 said:


> try leveling it a little bit. When I close my cabinet door, I dont hear the filter at all. I only hear the hum when its open. It shouldnt be amplified by the cabinet unless its shaking. I had to put a piece of cardboard under mine to level it out.


It's not shaking at all. In fact, I put a towel underneath for two reasons... 1) To displace any vibrations that would cause noise and 2) just in case a little water leaks when I pull it apart for cleaning. The back of the stand is completely open so when I close the door in the front it sort of makes it amplify from the back opening. It's not very loud at all, only a slight hum, but not as bad with the front door open. No big deal though, like I said it's not bothersome at all.

Jay


----------



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

jayiw said:


> 2) Price (thanks to members here I price-matched Kensfish.com to Petsmart) and 3) If I did not like the filter I can return to Petsmart for a refund.
> Jay


What petsmart did you go to? Did they directly match the price you found online, without adding in the "cost" of shipping?

I tried to get the petsmart to price match a price from that fish place, and they would match the price and then add in "the cost of shipping." Its complete BS.

So am I right in thinking they just matched the online price you found no problem? If so, did you just print out the price and show them?

Maybe I just got some A-hole manager who doesnt understand the concept of making money and good business practices.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## G-Man (Apr 18, 2008)

I to am very satisfied with the rena. I bought an xp3 to put on my 44 gallon. I love it. I can't believe how clear the water is and the water movement I got. Mine doesn't hum, but I do get a water trickling sound. No big deal to me, I think I could listen to that for the clarity I have in the tank.


----------



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 2 XP3's on my 75 gal. love 'em :thumb:


----------

